# htmls = sichere Seite ?



## solala123 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte mal folgendes wissen.

eine htmls - Seite ist ja eine "sichere Seite"
trifft das auch zu, wenn auf der htmls Seite ein Formular erstellt wurde und diese Daten vom Formular aus zu einer Datenbank übertragen wird?

wie kommt man zu einer htmls Seite (zum erstellen eines eigenen Formulars)

der google konnte mir da nicht helfen.

oder auch anders gefragt:
wenn ich in einem Formular das Eingabefeld als "Passwort" deklariere also die Eingabe ist ********
ist das dann auch sicher ****? zum Übertragen

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Sprint (21. Juli 2013)

Kann es nicht sein, daß du *https* meinst?

Das ist eine Absicherung der Verbindung zwischen Client Rechner und Server und betrifft immer die komplette Website und nicht eine einzelne Seite.

Dazu brauchst du ein Zertifikat, das du dir schon für ein paar zehn Euro im Jahr bei deinem Provider kaufen kannst.


----------



## sheel (21. Juli 2013)

Rein theoretisch müsste man ein Zert. nicht kaufen, sondern kann es auch selbst erstellen,
aber: die heutigen Browser lassen nur bestimmte Zert. zu, und zwar von paar Organisationen
die Zert.s verkaufen und als unabhängige Drittstelle garantieren sollten,
dass der Zert.besitzer vertrauenswürdig etc. ist


----------



## solala123 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
klar muß es https heißen  

und wann man sich ein solches Zertifikat kauft ist auch die Datenübertragung sicher ?

und was ist, wenn ich das Eingabefeld als Passwort deklariere und es sind nur ****** zu sehen,
kann das irgendwie beim Übertragen ausgelesen werden ?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## sheel (21. Juli 2013)

Teil des Zert. sind die nötigen Infos für Verschlüsselung der Übertragung.
Wie das PW am Bildschirm ausschaut hat damit nichts zu tun.
Auch wenns *** ist, kanns ohne Verschlüsselung gelesen werden, mit nicht.


----------



## ComFreek (21. Juli 2013)

Es geht darum, dass die Verbindung bei Https über TLS (siehe Wiki) läuft und es somit verschlüsselt ist.

Die Frage ist immer, von wem es ausgelesen werden könnte.


----------



## solala123 (21. Juli 2013)

ja stimmt, aber wer gibt schon gerne seine Kontonummer an, wenn die Übertragung nicht "sicher" ist.
fals es überhaupt was 100% Sicheres gibt im Netz
mfg
Rainer


----------

